#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  MBA Abroad or India

## michellepinto

Hi guys,

I'm new here and an MBA aspirant. I'm confused whether I should do an MBA in India or abroad Doing it in India, I don't think I could make it to an IIM or JBIMS. But as we know I need to do it from a recognized business school. Is it easier and more valuable if I do one abroad.?





  Similar Threads: Study Abroad Top 5 countries to opt for MBA abroad Scholarships for Engineering abroad? Study abroad

----------


## sharansingh

It will be more valuable if you studied in abroad.

----------

